
We're students combining AI and Adblockers (and want you to take a quick survey) - seanalexander
https://umdsurvey.umd.edu/jfe/form/SV_5mVKdNp4AvwRAMJ
======
sboutell
This is a fascinating subject that people can leverage in multiple industries!
Good luck!

